# Rat pulled out stitches



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

So my girl who had surgery last thursday just pulled out her stitches. There seems to be a bit of an opening, but, I'm not sure if she got at the inner stitches. 
I will call the vet in the morning, but, besides that, does anyone have any ideas as of what to put on it?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally would flush it out and keep the cage super clean to avoid any possible infections. Theres not much you can do really, but maybe next time ask for internal stitches and glue!


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Should I take her back tomorrow and have him put in new stitches?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How big is the open part? If its flappy or very exposed then yes. But ask for glue  Its a ratty natural instinct to pull anything off them, especially if it doesnt hurt them to do so.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Surgery was 2 days ago? What was the surgery for? A tumor removal? Small tumor or large? If it was a small incision that is opening up a little I would just leave it.

If it was a spay or something more invasive I would go back to the vet and see about surgical glue.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Well, it was last thursday, the 3rd, and it was a mammary tumor removal. the incision was about an inch long, and it is just opening up a bit on the right edge. I flushed it last night and put her in her own cage to monitor her.

If things get worse, I'll go get her stitched back up.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I just checked on her, and it seems to be closing on its own.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

hansloas said:


> I just checked on her, and it seems to be closing on its own.


She pulled out the stitches when they needed to come out. Rats heal a lot faster than most animals, and waiting 10 days for stitch removal can actually be detrimental. My vet now uses internal dissolvable stitches and glue on the outside...nothing to pull


----------

